# Replacing or Removing Tilt and Trim Motor On MERC 25



## steveschadt (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok, here's my challenge:

this old corroded tilt and trim motor is going away (SEE PICS BELOW) and I'm going to do one of two things:

1. Replace. I called Bob's machine Shop and they said this particular part was never intended to be in the water... I think we can all come to this conclusion... They were searching for a suitable replacement and may call back... Here's the questions for you guys:

- What is that motor? She no longer has any markings...
- What would you do? I've seen lots of ones that look sort of like it but, well, its just a little pic on the internet
- Where to get it? Who's the expert on these setups?

2. Remove. I'm not sold that a small boat like this one really needs a tilt and trim kit. Seems like something else to break and get stuck in the UP position. It looks like there are some parts of the manual transom lift that have been lost to the ages.

- Where would I get the parts to restore the merc 25 to a standard manual lift?

Thanks guys! Your help has been greatly appreciated!


http://schadt.typepad.com/.a/6a00d83451702269e20120a6339acf970b-800wi

http://schadt.typepad.com/.a/6a00d83451702269e20120a68a2747970c-800wi


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.nicksoutboardmarine.com/arcopwrtrmapplcht.html

find a parts motor or go to a marine salvage yard


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

When you take it off, send it to me I'll give you my address. The only thing you need to restore it to manual lift is the plate with the tilt notch on the left side of the motor. But keep my # as I would still be interested in the old T/T unit.


----------

